
How Halo 5 implemented social gameplay using Azure DocumentDB - aliuy
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/how-halo-5-guardians-implemented-social-gameplay-using-azure-documentdb/
======
pehkeong
Interesting!!

